# SOTW - Vote - 3/09/09 - 3/13/09



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Please Vote For The Best all around SOTW entry in your opinion to decide the winner of this weeks SOTW...Cheers!

Gara









Toxic









*NOTE : _Due to some entries that did not follow the rules of submission the entries were in fact disqualified which is really disappointing due to the fact it was over half of the entries. _

Members Disqualified :

"_These Entries were disqualified due to no names on the entered sig_"...
-NikosCC
-Norway1
-Steph05050
-D.P.
-chuck8807

"_Upon Further inspection the following entries were disqualified due to over size limit_"...

- jakeovgy

ALL VOTES FOR A DISQUALIFIED ENTRY WILL BE NULL IN VOID AND NOT COUNT

_"I'd just like to add my thoughts on this SOTW as I don't know if I will host another one. I can not believe that many members did not follow the rules and wer DQ'd. All the entries were great IMO but even in a MMA match no matter how good the fighter is if he does not follow the rules set 4 the match he will be Disqualified as did most of the entries in this SOTW"..._


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Voted Toxic, good job man.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

You run a pretty shitty SOTW lol Went With Toxic..


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Lol at only 2 sigs. Who cares if the name isnt on the sig, seriously, its not like it drastically changes the look of it anyways...


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

adding a name on the sig doesnt make it better this is a mockery and gara if u ever run anything ever again i will not participate i did this out of my own time that i could have been used on doing my homework thanks for wasting my time alll so you actually have a decent shot at winning way to go


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah this is where my blue tag counts for something. set up a new thread with all the competitors in it or i will do it tomorrow. ppl have worked hard on these sigs.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Wow...


your evans sig is VERY nice D.P. one thing if i may though  the shadow on *his* right shoulder is a bit to sharp... dont you think ?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Norway1 said:


> your evans sig is VERY nice D.P. one thing if i may though  the shadow on *his* right shoulder is a bit to sharp... dont you think ?


Thanks, do you mean the very bottom of his right shoulder? Like where it's really dark?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Thanks, do you mean the very bottom of his right shoulder? Like where it's really dark?


no not that. that actually looks pretty natural. i mean from his neck to hisshoulder. its sort of thick and to black. try making the shadow less and less thick as it moves inwards. try to think how shadows look in real life. and also try to imagine that light is coming from some angle and then shadow


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Norway1 said:


> no not that. that actually looks pretty natural. i mean from his neck to hisshoulder. its sort of thick and to black. try making the shadow less and less thick as it moves inwards. try to think how shadows look in real life. and also try to imagine that light is coming from some angle and then shadow


Man, I don't see it. The thing I noticed is that sigs tend to look different on different computers. So whenever I get the chance, I'll look at it from another comp, then see what you mean. Thanks for the help though. :thumbsup:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Um I'm not even sure what to say about this.

Here's what we are gonna do...

Norway closed the poll. 

Like he said you're gonna make a new thread by tomorrow with everyone's entries in it because they deserve credit for the hard work they put in. A username is very unimportant so you shouldn't make a big deal about it.

If you don't make a new thread by tomorrow then we will make it with everyone's entries in it.

I also don't think you should run anymore SOTW's if you're gonna be an ass about it and make stupid rules.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Btw Gara...do you know what something like adding "D.P." to a sig can do?? My username NEVER looks right on a sig.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres the area im talking about. it could just be a taste thing though.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Norway1 said:


> heres the area im talking about. it could just be a taste thing though.


Wow man, that's crazy. On that one I can actually see the sharpened area. I'm gonna have to go into another computer to see if I can fix it. Thanks again. On my laptop, it's not showing any of that, like in that image the text is a little blurry too.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

this is gay


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Im withdrawing my entry guys..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Same..I'll use that sig for another time..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yay Communism!


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

lol WOW this is shocking


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm just as shocked as you all are don't think I wasn't disappointed to see that almost no one followed the rules I set. The rules are there for a reason and if you cant follow them then why enter? I wont be holding any more sotw's after this one due to the turn out of this one. The name rule is in the rules to prevent posting of other peoples work and claiming it as your own. Grats to Toxic btw for being the only one who did follow the rules...Cheers!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well u had everything in expand tabs and for some reason i can only open the top one if there is more than one per post sooo i couldnt even read the rules....and this isnt a professional event....its just FOR FUN


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Uhm yeah, so I won, somehow its anticlamatic

The reason people hate the name rule Gara is because it looks out of place on alot of sigs and because I can add Toxic to some one elses sig in paint, it doesnt really "prove" its mine if anyone really wanted to contest somebody elses work a they could just email somebody the photoshop document and that would actually prove it, a name doesnt.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, exactly. The names aren't that big of a deal, idk about other sites, but here we tend to do our own stuff, even if its bad. Who's going to want to use someone else stuff?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The username thing is a bit ridiculous.

Maybe it's because you are new and don't know everyone here but everyone does their own work. They don't steal from others.

It's a good thing you won't be doing anymore SOTW's because your rules were pretty outlandish.

I think we should just leave stuff like the SOTW to the staff.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Whatevs. Don't forget the GFX Grand Prix is goin down, so just turn your attention to that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Look I want to change my entry to this since I _obviously_ made it,










I mean it has my name.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Holy shit Tox, that's awesome. Great job man! Your best work yet


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Look I want to change my entry to this since I _obviously_ made it,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrible, Plazz is already copying your sig Toxic lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Look I want to change my entry to this since I _obviously_ made it,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very original man, nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I know Plazz is so unoriginal I mean his sig is obviously a copy since it doesnt have his name in it.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Can I have some of Gara's credits now that we found out about this side of him?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

toxic u could have at least erased plazz's name on it lol


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Again My apologies for this sotw turn out. On many sites I take part in many sotws and the rules are very strict. As you know I did not want to make toxic mad by allowing others who broke the rules to be allowed to enter anyway. My deepest apologies again on the matter and I will leave the sotw threads to some one else to host. I'm very sorry for the turn out...Cheers!


----------

